# Excel - Diagramm die leeren spalten weglassen...



## sbkbros (10. August 2005)

Excel 2002/english

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten eine Namen andere Daten!
---------------------------------------
Name      |          Daten
---------------------------------------
Name      |          Daten
---------------------------------------
Name      |          Leer
---------------------------------------
....
Bei manchen Namen stehen keine Daten also ist die Zelle leer!
Wenn ich eine Diagramm erstelle werden alle angezeit! Die leeren auch!
Wie kann man beim Diagramm die leeren auslassen!? 
Das nur die dargestellt werden in dennen etwas steht! 
Ich muss aber alle markiert lassen da ich die Tabelle immer update und das Diagramm sich auch automatisch updatet!


----------

